# SWC #3 today (6/14)



## greatcats (Jun 14, 2013)

For those interested in such details, I just walked the entire train. There is a contingent if Boy Scouts for Raton from Illinois and Michigan aboard. While the train does not appear full at this time, there are four coaches and an additional sleeper on the rear of the train. I understand the Scout leaders have sleepers


----------



## pennyk (Jun 14, 2013)

Do you have an early dinner reservation?


----------



## greatcats (Jun 14, 2013)

No, 6:45. The diner did not look too busy at 5:30. I bet the Scouts bring their own. Tomorrow night will probably do an early dinner before the start running out of food! My friend and I just had a good laugh over your question.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 14, 2013)

:giggle: Have a wonderful trip and enjoy dinner. It does make sense that the scouts would not be eating in the diner.


----------



## rusty spike (Jun 14, 2013)

greatcats said:


> For those interested in such details, I just walked the entire train. There is a contingent if Boy Scouts for Raton from Illinois and Michigan aboard. While the train does not appear full at this time, there are four coaches and an additional sleeper on the rear of the train. I understand the Scout leaders have sleepers


The Scout leaders have sleepers but the Boy Scouts go coach because they won't sleep! Hopefully, you are not in a coach between their coach and the SSL or you won't get any sleep either; there is a continuous all-night parade between their coach and the SSL. I've had that experience. :angry:


----------



## greatcats (Jun 14, 2013)

We are happily ensconced in Room 7 of the 330 car. The Scouts in the lounge car a while ago were talkative and a bit noisy, but they are a well mannered bunch.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 14, 2013)

A table of 4 scouts is in the dining car with us examining the menu. Perfect gentlemen.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 14, 2013)

What are you having for dinner? Can you tell if the scouts ordering from the children's menu? Are the scouts in uniform?

If you cannot guess, I am jealous that you are on a train and I am not. :giggle:


----------



## greatcats (Jun 14, 2013)

The Scouts are wearing Philmont Ranch T shirts. All of us are now awaiting our dinner in a very busy car west of Fort Madison. I have ordered the Turkey Shank and my friend the mahi mahi. Looks like raon


----------



## greatcats (Jun 14, 2013)

The Scouts are almost through their dinner, but we are still wAiting for ours.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 14, 2013)

Please report back and let us know whether you and your friend liked your meals. Also....I really want to know what you are having for dessert.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 14, 2013)

Update for Penny: more Scouts are in the diner, some in uniform. I just finished the turkey shank, which was fairly tasty. The friend likes the fish but says it could be warmer.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks. BTW, chocolate is my favorite dessert.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 14, 2013)

I wanted cheesecake but it was all frozen. So I had the sugar free vanilla pudding and friend had chocolate parfait. They were OK for something served in a plastic cup.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 14, 2013)

Status report- sat in lounge car watching fading sky then to sleeper. SCA Dorothy is friendly, but she would not turn the upper bunk mattress around as my disabled friend has difficulty getting in the bed if the pillow is at the end where he climbs up. He requested this but she said no. I just turned the bedding around myself, choosing not to make an issue of this. I told him that she may be following instructions that passengers should sleep traveling feet first. Now you may be wondering why Greatcats is not in the top bunk and disabled friend down below. I use a CPAP machine, which is going to be difficult to arrange if I'm in the top bunk.

One of the lower level toilets is out, but we seasoned travelers are used to this. Otherwise, all seems well as we head for Kansas City tonight


----------



## greatcats (Jun 15, 2013)

This morning we are leisurely galumphing along near Lamar, Co. We sat for over 45imutes in Dodge City. Probing the Amtrak app, I found that #4 was late and did not arrive DC until after 2 am. I learned recently that is a crew based in La Junta that makes a short overnight round trip. So we had to wait for the crew to have ha a 4 hour swing to conform to hours of service.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 15, 2013)

The back and forth about the Scouts on the SWC makes me think of last Summer when a Very Large Group of Scouts from Michigan and their Leaders got aboard after spending a Couple of Weeks in the Wilderness @ the Ranch! The OBS Crew actually set up Folding Chairs in one of the Coaches that was Reserved for the Scouts since the Train was Full!  Also the Scouts headed for the Lounge and the Cafe and within an Hour the Cafe was pretty much out of Everything! ^_^ These Young Men were Excited and Energetic, but as others have said they were Polite and Well Mannered! It's just that there were So Many of them and they Basically took over the SSL and the Passage through Raton Pass (hopefully Not for the Last Time!) had to be Observed from my Roomette!  I didn't see any Scouts in the Diner but several Leaders were eating there when I had Dinner!


----------



## OBS (Jun 15, 2013)

Thanks for taking the time to keep us updated!


----------



## greatcats (Jun 15, 2013)

You are welcome. Just departed Trinidad to ascend Raton Pass. I'm pleased to say that the Boy Scouts have been exemplary citizens. While this train arrangement may change in the future, it is good that the Scouts have been provided the experience of the train trip, instead of flying or buses.


----------



## MrFSS (Jun 15, 2013)

Enjoying your report. And, I will move it to that area as this is what it is, a real time trip report!


----------



## pennyk (Jun 15, 2013)

It is almost lunch time. What time is lunch? Are they taking reservations? I am hungry, so I hope you and your friend are eating early. I am anxious to hear what you are having for lunch, whether boy scouts are eating in the diner and whether the diner is crowded.

I am still jealous that you are on a train and I am not. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 15, 2013)

This did morph into a trip report, but was not intended that way. Just arrived Raton and three school buses have met us. This trip started in Flagstaff for the two of us and we attended concerts in Los Angeles and San Diego. Then we flew Sputhwest to Chicago. I had been dreading that flight, but it turned out to be pleasant. Good service and a very fine lady in our row provided good company. We may be having lunch with her next week in Phoenix!


----------



## greatcats (Jun 15, 2013)

Penny dear- lunch will be served in a few minutes at noon. The Scouts disembarked rapidly and the train was not in Raton very long. The SCA had closed the door of our car and then a passenger came banging on it. I shook my head no. There would be he'll to pay if I had opened the door. Thankfully, he made the train, but said he learned a lesson


----------



## greatcats (Jun 15, 2013)

Penny......continued......Lunch took a full hour. Slow kitchen. I had the Southwest salad, which I rate as fair to partly cloudy. It said Romaine lettuce, but it appeared to be mostly boring Iceberg. The cheesecake with raspberries was the highlight of the meal. I love going across these wide open spaces of New Mexico heading toward Las Vegas.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 15, 2013)

Sorry your salad was less than stellar. I am not a fan of iceberg lettuce, but prefer spring mix, which I have not found on Amtrak. I am happy you were happy with dessert.

Again, thanks for the updates. I hope the rest of your trip is entertaining (even without the boy scouts).


----------



## greatcats (Jun 15, 2013)

I dislike boring salads in restaurants. I always buy Spring Mix in the store. Meanwhile, we passed the double S curves south of Las Vegas, and then the conductor pointed put 3 bison, known as Moe, Larry, and Curly. We were even informed that the meet with the eastbound train will be at a location called Sands, with us going in the siding using hand thrown switches. Just crossed the Pecos River with the junked cars in the river. Ugly. Today from La Junta there is a train crew of 4, which includes 2 men qualifying who are new. Spoke to one of them from Albuquerque, who had worked for Comcast Cable and is pleased with his new job.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 15, 2013)

Early dinner tonight?


----------



## greatcats (Jun 15, 2013)

Yes, just sat down to 5:30 seating. Ordered mahi mahi and half bottle of Pinot Grigio. Leaving ABQ 50 minutes late.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 15, 2013)

Enjoy dinner!  Cheers!


----------



## City of Miami (Jun 15, 2013)

This was so funny! I enjoyed reading it. Thank you. I'll be on #4 all the way in August and you've keened my anticipation.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 15, 2013)

This may be the last report on this run, unless something startling occurs between now ( east of Gallup ) and Flagstaff. Dinner was quite good, with the personable server Gerald. We shared our table with a delightful senior couple from Connecticut, with a resume including being engineering professors and teachers in India and Nigeria. We are told the sleepers are all sold put, but the dining car was less frenetic than last night. I was on this same train from Chicago less than 4 weeks ago and the service was better on that trip. Our SCA on this trip has been so-so and she will be getting one of my lesser tips. I think she means well, but her demeanor and personality don't quite fit the position. However, I do not feel she warrants a complaint. These days I do that sparingly. Thanks for reading. We are passing through a desert dust storm. Pray for rain in these parts.


----------



## pennyk (Jun 15, 2013)

I enjoyed sharing part of your trip with you. Thanks.

And....I hope it rains where it is needed.

Namaste.


----------



## Dovecote (Jun 15, 2013)

greatcats said:


> Status report- sat in lounge car watching fading sky then to sleeper. SCA Dorothy is friendly, but she would not turn the upper bunk mattress around as my disabled friend has difficulty getting in the bed if the pillow is at the end where he climbs up. He requested this but she said no. I just turned the bedding around myself, choosing not to make an issue of this. I told him that she may be following instructions that passengers should sleep traveling feet first. Now you may be wondering why Greatcats is not in the top bunk and disabled friend down below. I use a CPAP machine, which is going to be difficult to arrange if I'm in the top bunk.One of the lower level toilets is out, but we seasoned travelers are used to this. Otherwise, all seems well as we head for Kansas City tonight


I am surprised to hear that the SCA refused to rearrange the bunk mattress per your request. Frequently I request the upper bunk mattress rearranged when I travel in the deluxe bedroom. All of the SCA's I have had always, without issue, accommodate my request. I would be interested if it was indeed a safety issue in a roomette configuration or you just got stuck with a less than accommodating SCA.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 16, 2013)

Something startling did happen. The friend and I after Winslow were downstairs getting our luggage organized. Due to his cerebral palsy disabilty, he works slowly. Our SCA was sweeping the rest room area and said we would have to wait, as she had to clean that area RIGHT NOW and that we had plenty if time. We returned to our room rather steamed and the conductor came through the car. I asked to speak with him; he listened and took me to a Customer Service Manager who had been aboard the trip. I explained matters to him, witnessed by the Conductor and my favorite waiter, who were shaking their heads in dismay. I asked the manager to please handle the lady after we get off in Flagstaff and that she had forfeited any tip. I hate to do this, but sometimes it is necessary


----------



## shelzp (Jun 16, 2013)

I've enjoyed following along on your trip. I have never had occasion to complain about any of my amtrak trips but I think it was necessary for you to bring your SCA to their attention because of her handling of a person with a disability. He wasn't asking for anything out of the ordinary although I feel he has the right to do that as well. She needs a refresher course on ADA let alone some sensitivity training. Your complaint may help others in the future.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 16, 2013)

Dovecote - In a second conversation in the empty diner with the Customer Service Manager ( who is about to retire ) I asked about the positioning of sleeping car passengers feet first. Yes, he said, that is correct, in order not to have the head hit the wall first in the event of a collision. But since my companion explained his difficulty in positioning himself on the bed, his request should have been honored.

( He can hoist himself up from the steps in the roomette to the bunk without too much trouble, but then he needs to extend his body lengthwise, not trying to turn himself around in a tight space. ) We discussed a little bit more about our SCA, but I proceeded to compliment other employees whom I have met recently who I happily tipped.

I am now at home, typing on the Ipad instead of the Iphone. Wrapping up what happened tonight, if it had just been me with this lady, I probably would have kept my mouth shut. Unfortunately, she acted in an insensitive manner to my friend, who while mobile, has obvious physical limitations. ( While the safety idea here certainly makes sense, my friend adds that he added extra pillows by his head.)


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 16, 2013)

Aloha

Bending for me is Difficult so I have only used the top bunk in a superliner once. I prefer feet first. And I always let the SCA know that and I also let the SCA know that they are free to turn the room around at their convenience while I am at meals. Most do this. But I have had a few over maybe 20 years that wouldn't One recently that would not do that. He actually stated I had to give him a specific time. He failed to do even that.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 16, 2013)

greatcats said:


> For those interested in such details, I just walked the entire train. There is a contingent if Boy Scouts for Raton from Illinois and Michigan aboard. While the train does not appear full at this time, there are four coaches and an additional sleeper on the rear of the train. I understand the Scout leaders have sleepers


Did not see if anyone else asked this, but is the sleeper on the rear actually being used? Or just ferried?


----------



## greatcats (Jun 16, 2013)

The rear sleeper was being used.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 16, 2013)

greatcats said:


> The rear sleeper was being used.


That is interesting. Was it an additional sleeper? Or just one of the other sleepers moved to the rear?


----------



## greatcats (Jun 16, 2013)

There were four sleepers: the Transdorm, the two regular sleepers on the front of the train, and the additional sleeper on the rear.


----------



## printman2000 (Jun 16, 2013)

Wow! I have never heard of them adding an additional sleeper like that. I wonder how that came about. Do you know if the sleeper was going the whole distance or was it removed somewhere along the way?


----------



## Dovecote (Jun 16, 2013)

greatcats said:


> Dovecote - In a second conversation in the empty diner with the Customer Service Manager ( who is about to retire ) I asked about the positioning of sleeping car passengers feet first. Yes, he said, that is correct, in order not to have the head hit the wall first in the event of a collision. But since my companion explained his difficulty in positioning himself on the bed, his request should have been honored. ( He can hoist himself up from the steps in the roomette to the bunk without too much trouble, but then he needs to extend his body lengthwise, not trying to turn himself around in a tight space. ) We discussed a little bit more about our SCA, but I proceeded to compliment other employees whom I have met recently who I happily tipped. I am now at home, typing on the Ipad instead of the Iphone. Wrapping up what happened tonight, if it had just been me with this lady, I probably would have kept my mouth shut. Unfortunately, she acted in an insensitive manner to my friend, who while mobile, has obvious physical limitations. ( While the safety idea here certainly makes sense, my friend adds that he added extra pillows by his head.)


Thanks for the response and your PM.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 16, 2013)

I was told that the fourth coach and extra sleeper were added at the last minute. Also, the Scouts' backpacks were kept in a lower level baggage compartment of one if the coaches, not at the forward baggage car. They unloaded very rapidly at Raton.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 16, 2013)

And......to answer your other question.....nothing was uncoupled from the consist.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 23, 2013)

Not to make lite of your friend's issues, but the disability here is really irrelevant. She shouldn't have done what she did even to non-disabled passengers. I can see an SCA turning someone away from a bathroom that they're trying to clean. But there is no reason for them to ever turn someone away from a common, public area just so that they can clean. You clean around the passengers. That is your job!

Now with regard to the bed turning, I can understand some reluctance, as indeed it is a rule that they're supposed to set one up feet first. Note: This cannot be done in Viewliner's, where the tapered beds forces half the car to always be head first. But in this case, while the SCA should consider the request without regard to disabilities, it is a request that most certainly should have been honored in light of his difficulties.


----------



## greatcats (Jun 23, 2013)

Thank you , Alan. I agree with you. If she had not pulled her last stunt, I would not have said anything and would have given a modest tip. Her attitude seemed to be about her convenience, not the customers. I sent the Customer Service Manager who I had the animated discussions with on the train an Email note of thanks the next day, indicating that he could contact me if he had any more questions, but otherwise I did not want to pursue the matter further. Nothing more has been heard from him, which is OK. the ticket agents at FLG told me she will probably be written up and maybe get time off, since there have been other problems with her. I look forward to meeting you in Chicago-my friend is comin, too. ( she was a downer after having had several excellent SCAs in a row. )


----------

